# 2008 Detroit Radio Control Car Club outdoor season



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

I have a to start planning for our outdoor season for the DRCCC soon. To everyone who's interested in coming out to race outdoor onroad come springtime in the Detroit area please visit this thread on the DRCCC club's homepage (the reason I'm doing this is that I need all discussion to come to a single point):

http://www.drccc.org/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=5

You will need to register if you haven't already. Please send me a message if you're having trouble logging in.


Thanks
Tom Kelley


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

Big race in the middle of year all brushless(great lake touring car champs), Just thinking


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

Thats an idea. Need to find a good date. I was thinking in the future getting a Tamiya TCS race in town would be great, but I think we have to prove ourselves worthy first.
Could you also start posting on the club website? Thanks!


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks for the pep talk Friday at Larrys' Tom. Hopefully the races will be held on Saturdays. I can help you this summer with layout/teardown.


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks Dish! Please join the discussion about this in the 'virtual club meeting' to let your preferences known.


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

.....


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

......


----------

